# bbright crank on bb30 frame



## tbellrun23 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just bought a 2011 r3 (awesome bike!) but I am not happy with having a compact. I plan on getting an adapter to run an ultegra crank I already have or getting a sweet deal on a rotor 3D+ bbright crank. 
I was wondering if I could use the stock bbright crank (sram s900) on my cross bike which has a bb30 bottom bracket, is there an adapter/shim kit?


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

In theory it should work. the bbright dimension I think is 11mm wider on the non drive side. Just a matter of finding the correct spacer to use in place of the wider BB. You would have to check with the manufacturer of the specific crank if the spindle will work with the bearing being 11mm further inboard. Crank spindle is usually only the correct diameter where the bearings are designed to run, steps down in the middle.
Seems a little counter productive to have a new R3 with bbright and use a crank with a 24mm spindle in it though.
Rotors USA distributor will change out the spider on their bbright crank for standard or compact though. You need to send it out to them though.


----------



## tbellrun23 (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah, I am leaning towards the rotor 3d+ keeping the bbright properties. I just dont feel like tossing my s900 crank. I basically need an adapter like the one made by problem solvers but instead of reducing down to a 24mm spindle is still a 30mm(bb30) spindle


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

is bbright in fact bbwrong?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

BBRight-

Unfortunately the bike industry needs another BB standard like we need another hole in the head. That's why I haven't bought a new Cervelo R3 yet. Is it better? Maybe.

When Cannondale invented the BB30, I thought it was great.... but it took about 15 years before component manufacturers started to accept it and make cranks. 
I will have to wait and see if Campy and Shimano start making stuff BBright. Hopefully it won't be 15 years. Even with BB30, Campy and Shimano still don't make anything after all this time. What makes us think they will start now on BBRight?

Cervelo had to invent BBRight on the R3 due to the patent infringement on that seat tube design . Canyon bikes sued and won the suit. They forced Cervelo to change it. Hence the birth of BBRight. Why not market it as better while you're at it?


----------



## pa rider1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought a 2011 cervelo R3 in june 2011. i have an adapter that cervelo makes for their BB30 bottom bracket. I'm using a 7800 dur ace 2008 crankset. I was told i have to use their bearings and adapter for it work.

I was looking at getting a salsa spearfish frame this fall and my lbs told me about problem solver having an adapter. It will work on my salsa but not sure if it the same thing cervelo is using.

Just google problem solver bike and see if you can contact them if you can't get one through a Cervelo dealer.

Just giving an option to look at. 

I'm not too happy with the adapter method since my crank is butt up against the adapter. My crank doesn't spin real easy like the old external bearings.

Big E


----------

